# Diminished Chicken Pickin' lick video lesson



## Solodini (Dec 9, 2011)

Apologies for the camera angle completly negating my picking hand. Filmed using my mobile phone which would have fallen over at any steeper an angle.


The video is still uploadiing and I have to go out but it'll be up shortly and I'll embed it later. Have a go at the lick in the mean time!

Here's the tab/manuscript of the lick in standard tuned 6 string, transposed up so the frets are the same as I'm playing it in the video.






I think the diminished vibe is pretty cool and could make it useful for you metal guys. If you want to play it with a pick then it'd probably serve as some pretty wicked picking training.

Future video lessons will be available soon, not only for guitar but creative ideas and their use for guitar, bass, drums, vocals, keys and pretty much anything else. One of the first things I plan to cover is creative use of rests, not just at the end of phrases but within the phrasing. This can be used to imply notes so singers can breathe in the middle of phrases and imply the melody, drummers can imply the beat while playing around it creatively, most instruments including guitar can give the impression of increased speed by implying notes but leaving more space in an arrangement. Rests can help to enforce the character of a track more than a constantly repeated note. Lots to cover and that's just one subject.


Let me know what you think and ask me any questions you may have. Cheers. Adam


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 9, 2011)

Diminished Chicken Pickin'! Very cool - I like it


----------



## Solodini (Dec 9, 2011)

Cheers, brah!


----------



## Solodini (Dec 9, 2011)

YouTube's being a dick. I'll fix the video tomorrow.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 10, 2011)

Have any recommendations on where to start with chicken pickin? I use a fair amount of hybrid picking, but am having trouble getting the right sound for chicken pickin. I'm retooling my practice routine at the moment, and trying to add in a fair amount of new concepts from jazz and country.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 10, 2011)

try to snag this string a bit is most of it, like popping on a bass, and double stops, a little more staccato on the notes, via L.H mute mostly. Otherwise hybrid picking is chicken picking. Major scales are a big part of the country sound, as are encorporating open strings when posible, pull offs (which Holdsworth will tell you sound like a cat), enharmonic notes, as well as small bends (1/4 and 1/2 step).


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you. I could never work out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## Solodini (Dec 11, 2011)

Cheers, SirMyg. That's my job done for me  Some palm muting is useful for creating some of the contrasts in sound, as well. The "snag" definitely seems to be the key point, as far as the right hand, though.

As in that exercise, try using notes in unusual places on the neck, such as the open 5th string root with the 3rd at 8th fret of the 6th string. This creates some interesting timbres and can allow notes to ring out more, which is as important as staccato is to the sound. Contrast is always key, and staccato and note ring are an important part of that in chicken picking and country stuff more generally.

... and there's the video!


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 11, 2011)

Ughhhh


----------



## Solodini (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry?


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 11, 2011)

damn, that guitar neck is as big as you are.


----------



## Solodini (Dec 11, 2011)

It's an intrepid 856, honest.


----------



## McCap (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Adam,

finally on Youtube 
Nice lick.
To give you some feedback on the vid. Show the lick in question right at the beginning then start explaining it. Ok, maybe a very, very short introduction before the lick is ok.
Most people on the tube want to know right away what they are dealing with...

...hmm, I think you were the one to tell me the exact same thing for my videos??


----------



## Solodini (Dec 20, 2011)

Haha cheers, man. Much appreciated. Yeah, it's very easy to forget advice when you're practising it yourself!


----------

